# Cork art



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

I recently found myself with a little spare time, a box of wine corks, and a few new pipes that wouldn't fit in my skinny old rack, and this is what I came up with. It's a little crude, but I like it. I thought I'd post a couple of pics, as I haven't posted much lately.


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

That is badass.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

My photo posting obviously isn't up to snuff. I hope you all can open these for a better look.


----------



## rdn6405 (Nov 18, 2010)

i like the idea. very creative.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

That's pretty cool! Nice work.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Good solution to holding & protecting oversize and bent pipes. I like it!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

That's ingenious; I like it!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

That's bloody genius. My roommate is a border line alcoholic. I may have to turn him on to wine and steal your idea.


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

Definitely very cool man. I'm contemplating building a small pipe rack soon, and I may just have to incorporate this idea, we shall see.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Very creative and actually quite attractive. Me likey!


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind replies. Now I'm proud of my creation.

I was thinking about whipping up some CAD drawings from my hand sketches, so I can do another one when the pipe situation requires it. I would be happy to share them with anyone interested.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful! :thumb:



:clap2:


----------

